# Sun Zertifizierungen, wer hat Erfahrungen damit?



## Snape (24. Jan 2005)

Tach,
wer von Euch hat Erfahrungen mit der Sun Java Zertifizierung und kann mal berichten

- welche Zertifizierung er gemacht / erreicht hat
- welche empfehlenswert ist
- wie lange / umfangreich die Vorbereitung ist
- wie teuer die Vorbereitungskurse sind
- wie teuer die Abschlußprüfung ist
- welchen Nutzen das Zertifikat gebracht hat

Welche Zertifizierung ist eigentlich sinnvoll, wenn z.B. Kenntnisse im J2EE Bereich fehlen? Worauf legen Firmen am meisten Wert? Hier http://ch.sun.com/d/support-n-training/training/certification/java_zert.html gibt es ja ein paar mehr zur Auswahl:
- Sun Certified Business Component Developer
- Sun Certified Java Programmer
- Sun Certified Web Component Developer
- Sun Certified Java Developer
- Sun Certified Enterprise Architect
- Sun Certified Developer for Sun Java System

Danke!


----------



## foobar (24. Jan 2005)

> - welche Zertifizierung er gemacht / erreicht hat


SCJP



> - welche empfehlenswert ist


keine



> - wie lange / umfangreich die Vorbereitung ist


ca. 8-9 Monate da ich vorher keinen Plan von Java hatte.




> - wie teuer die Abschlußprüfung ist


SCJP kostet 150 €. Die nachfolgende Prüfung SCJD kostet ca 500 €. Daran kann man erkennen was der eigentliche Sinn der Prüfungen ist ..... GELD.
Eigentlich Schade denn beim den SCJD gibt es kein Multiplechoice mehr, dafür muß man ein kleines Projekt machen und danach ein paar Fragen in Volltext beantworten. 



> - welchen Nutzen das Zertifikat gebracht hat


Mir hat es was gebracht weil ich dadurch Java gelernt habe, aber ansonsten nichts.




> Worauf legen Firmen am meisten Wert?


Auf jeden Fall nicht auf Zertifikate, alles was zählt ist ein abgeschlossenes Studium und mindestens 3 - 5 Jahre Projekterfahrung.

Der größte Sch**** bei der SCJP-Prüfung war diesen dummen Fragen die einen total verwirren und überhaupt keinen Sinn machen. Um die Prüfung zu bestehen mußt du wissen wie man *nicht* programmiert ;-). Anstatt Wissen abzufragen versucht Sun dich in die Irre zu führen. Ohne eine spezielle Vorbereitung wird man auch als Java-Guru die Prüfung nur mit viel Glück bestehen können. 

Hier ist eine gute Seite zum Thema Sun-Zertifizierungen http://www.javaranch.com/


----------



## Snape (25. Jan 2005)

> - welche Zertifizierung er gemacht / erreicht hat
> 
> SCJP
> 
> ...



Warum nicht?



> - wie lange / umfangreich die Vorbereitung ist
> ca. 8-9 Monate da ich vorher keinen Plan von Java hatte.



OK, kann ich also schwer einschätzen - 2.5 Jahre Projekterfahrung habe ich ja schon.



> - wie teuer die Abschlußprüfung ist
> SCJP kostet 150 €. Die nachfolgende Prüfung SCJD kostet ca 500 €. Daran kann man erkennen was der eigentliche Sinn der Prüfungen ist ..... GELD.
> Eigentlich Schade denn beim den SCJD gibt es kein Multiplechoice mehr, dafür muß man ein kleines Projekt machen und danach ein paar Fragen in Volltext beantworten.



Geld steckt immer dahinter. Aber afaik wird auch sicher gestellt, dass derjenige, der das Zertifikat erlangt, auch entsprechende Kenntnisse vorweisen kann.



> - Worauf legen Firmen am meisten Wert?
> Auf jeden Fall nicht auf Zertifikate, alles was zählt ist ein abgeschlossenes Studium und mindestens 3 - 5 Jahre Projekterfahrung.



Gerade gestern wurde ich bei einem Vorstellungsgespräch erst darauf gestoßen, daß Consultingfirmen Kunden haben, die darauf bestehen, dass die Entwickler Sun zertifiziert sind.



> Der größte Sch**** bei der SCJP-Prüfung war diesen dummen Fragen die einen total verwirren und überhaupt keinen Sinn machen. Um die Prüfung zu bestehen mußt du wissen wie man *nicht[/] programmiert ;-). Anstatt Wissen abzufragen versucht Sun dich in die Irre zu führen. Ohne eine spezielle Vorbereitung wird man auch als Java-Guru die Prüfung nur mit viel Glück bestehen können.
> *


*

Das macht mich jetzt eigentlich eher neugierig darauf, wie die Fragen aussehen. 




			Hier ist eine gute Seite zum Thema Sun-Zertifizierungen http://www.javaranch.com/

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Danke für den interessanten Link.*


----------



## foobar (25. Jan 2005)

> Warum nicht?


Weil es reine Gedmacherei ist.



> OK, kann ich also schwer einschätzen - 2.5 Jahre Projekterfahrung habe ich ja schon.


Du solltest zumindest 1 SCJP-Buch komplett durcharbeiten und so viele Mockexams machen wie möglich. 



> Das macht mich jetzt eigentlich eher neugierig darauf, wie die Fragen aussehen.


Es gibt zu den Tests Braindumps von Testking, die enthalten ca. 80 % der Fragen aus dem Test. Alles was du machen mußt ist den Testking, ca. 300 Fragen , auswendig lernen, dann kann jeder Idiot den Test bestehen. Deshalb halte ich diese Zertifikate auch für Unsinn, weil dort kein Wissen abgeprüft wird.



> Aber afaik wird auch sicher gestellt, dass derjenige, der das Zertifikat erlangt, auch entsprechende Kenntnisse vorweisen kann.


Eben nicht. Wie gesagt beim SCJP ist alles Single- respektive Multiplechoice. Und um das Niveau in die Höhe zu treiben, wird dir absolut unsinniger Code präsentiert und du mußt dann entscheiden was für ein Fehler auftritt oder welche Ausgabe das Programm zu Laufzeit produziert. Die Aufgaben sind aber an den Haaren herbei gezogen, daß was man dort an Code präsentiert bekommt hat nichts mit der Realität zu tun. 



> Gerade gestern wurde ich bei einem Vorstellungsgespräch erst darauf gestoßen, daß Consultingfirmen Kunden haben, die darauf bestehen, dass die Entwickler Sun zertifiziert sind.


Wenn du einen Job in aussicht hast beim dem das Zertifikat gefragt ist, dann mach die Prüfung. Da du schon Erfahrung in Java hast wird das nicht länger als ein paar Monate dauern. Falls du Interesse hast kann ich dir auch noch ein paar Tips zur Vorbereitung geben.


----------



## jptc.org (25. Jan 2005)

Also ich habe die Zertifizierung SCJP auch mal bestritten und bin erstmal durchgefallen. nach vielen jahren arbeit mit java habe ich mir gedacht, das schaffst du schon - denkste. Wie oben beschrieben, das was dort gefragt wird geht häufig an der Realität vollständig vorbei und ich muss sagen, desto länger man mit Java arbeitet, desto schwieriger wird es die Zertifizierung zu erhalten.

Beim zweiten Anlauf habe ich mir eines dieser tollen Bücher gekauft und dieses dann durchgearbeitet, und siehe da plötzlich habe ich das Ding auch bestanden (und nicht nur knapp). Mein praktisches Wissen über Java konnte ich damit kaum erweitern. Mein Chef hat sich damals zwar über die Zertifizierung gefreut, diese zur Personalakte gehängt und das wars dann aber auch. Es hat nie wieder jemand nach dem Ding gefragt oder es benötigt. Man kann das Zertifikat maximal übers Bett hängen und sich daran erfreuen.

Achja die Rezertifizierung habe ich dann nicht mehr in Anspruch genommen.  :meld: Das Zertifikat gilt nur für zwei Jahre und dann darf man den Test wieder machen (kostet dann etwas weniger).

Also wenn man keinen Chef/ Kunden hat der das Ding sehen will, sollte man die Zertifizierung lassen. (Meine Meinung)


----------



## foobar (25. Jan 2005)

> Das Zertifikat gilt nur für zwei Jahre und dann darf man den Test wieder machen (kostet dann etwas weniger).


Das stimmt nicht. Das Zertifikat gilt ein Leben lang aber nur für diese Version, wenn man ein aktuelles Zertifikat haben will muß man ein Upgrade machen.



> desto länger man mit Java arbeitet, desto schwieriger wird es die Zertifizierung zu erhalten.


Das glaube ich 



> Also wenn man keinen Chef/ Kunden hat der das Ding sehen will, sollte man die Zertifizierung lassen. (Meine Meinung)


dito


----------



## Guest (25. Jan 2005)

jptc.org hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich habe die Zertifizierung SCJP auch mal bestritten und bin erstmal durchgefallen. nach vielen jahren arbeit mit java habe ich mir gedacht, das schaffst du schon - denkste. Wie oben beschrieben, das was dort gefragt wird geht häufig an der Realität vollständig vorbei und ich muss sagen, desto länger man mit Java arbeitet, desto schwieriger wird es die Zertifizierung zu erhalten.



Das klingt ja ziemlich abstrus. :shock: ???:L 



> Beim zweiten Anlauf habe ich mir eines dieser tollen Bücher gekauft und dieses dann durchgearbeitet, und siehe da plötzlich habe ich das Ding auch bestanden (und nicht nur knapp). Mein praktisches Wissen über Java konnte ich damit kaum erweitern.



Hmm. Sehr merkwürdig.



> Mein Chef hat sich damals zwar über die Zertifizierung gefreut, diese zur Personalakte gehängt und das wars dann aber auch. Es hat nie wieder jemand nach dem Ding gefragt oder es benötigt. Man kann das Zertifikat maximal übers Bett hängen und sich daran erfreuen.
> 
> Also wenn man keinen Chef/ Kunden hat der das Ding sehen will, sollte man die Zertifizierung lassen. (Meine Meinung)



Hm, OK und danke.
War auch bisher die einzige Firma, die das überhaupt erwähnt hat.


----------



## Guest (25. Jan 2005)

> >OK, kann ich also schwer einschätzen - 2.5 Jahre Projekterfahrung habe ich ja schon.
> Du solltest zumindest 1 SCJP-Buch komplett durcharbeiten und so viele Mockexams machen wie möglich.



Hm, klingt zeitaufwändig.



> >Aber afaik wird auch sicher gestellt, dass derjenige, der das Zertifikat erlangt, auch entsprechende Kenntnisse vorweisen kann.
> Eben nicht. Wie gesagt beim SCJP ist alles Single- respektive Multiplechoice. Und um das Niveau in die Höhe zu treiben, wird dir absolut unsinniger Code präsentiert und du mußt dann entscheiden was für ein Fehler auftritt oder welche Ausgabe das Programm zu Laufzeit produziert. Die Aufgaben sind aber an den Haaren herbei gezogen, daß was man dort an Code präsentiert bekommt hat nichts mit der Realität zu tun.



*sigh*
Na toll...



> >Gerade gestern wurde ich bei einem Vorstellungsgespräch erst darauf gestoßen, daß Consultingfirmen Kunden haben, die darauf bestehen, dass die Entwickler Sun zertifiziert sind.
> Wenn du einen Job in aussicht hast beim dem das Zertifikat gefragt ist, dann mach die Prüfung. Da du schon Erfahrung in Java hast wird das nicht länger als ein paar Monate dauern. Falls du Interesse hast kann ich dir auch noch ein paar Tips zur Vorbereitung geben.



- Ein paar *Monate*? Hmpf.
- Tips gerne, können nicht schaden. Vielleicht mache ich es doch. Aber nach all dem, was ich bisher hier davon höre...


----------



## foobar (25. Jan 2005)

> - Ein paar *Monate*? Hmpf.
> - Tips gerne, können nicht schaden. Vielleicht mache ich es doch. Aber nach all dem, was ich bisher hier davon höre...



- Kauf dir mindestens 1 besser 2 Bücher zum Thema SCJP und arbeite diese komplett durch, also nicht nur lesen sondern jede Zeile lesen und verstehen. 
- Programmier so viel wie möglich. Probier alle Codebeispiele, die du nicht verstehst, aus. 
- Mach so viele Mockexams wie möglich. Ich habe ca. 1500 Augaben zur Vorbereitung gemacht.
- Besorg dir den Testking(ca. 300 Fragen) und mach diesen 2-3 mal. Denn viele der Fragen aus dem testking kommen genau so in der Prüfung vor.
- Lern so viel Api wie möglich auswendig insbesondere java.util.Math.

Wenn du jeden Tag 4 - 8 Stunden lernst wirst du nicht länger als 2 Monate dafür brauchen.


----------



## Snape (25. Jan 2005)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - Kauf dir mindestens 1 besser 2 Bücher zum Thema SCJP und arbeite diese komplett durch, also nicht nur lesen sondern jede Zeile lesen und verstehen.
> - Programmier so viel wie möglich. Probier alle Codebeispiele, die du nicht verstehst, aus.
> - Mach so viele Mockexams wie möglich. Ich habe ca. 1500 Augaben zur Vorbereitung gemacht.
> - Besorg dir den Testking(ca. 300 Fragen) und mach diesen 2-3 mal. Denn viele der Fragen aus dem testking kommen genau so in der Prüfung vor.
> ...



- Wieso muss man die API auswendig können??
- 2 Monate? Ach du *****...


----------



## jptc.org (25. Jan 2005)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - Wieso muss man die API auswendig können??



Das frag mal die Leute von Sun! War auch ein Grund warum ich bei meinem ersten Versuch durchgefallen bin. Man kennt zwar meist die Klassen und vielleicht auch noch die Methode, aber immer alle Parameter (?!), wieso hat man den JavaDoc erfunden, wenn man für die Zertifizierung dann doch alles wissen muss.

Hier sollte eigentlich auch ein Spruch meines ehemaligen Profs passen: _Ein guter Ingenieur (Javadev.) muss nur wissen wo es steht!_


----------



## foobar (25. Jan 2005)

> - Wieso muss man die API auswendig können??


Du mußt nicht die komplette API auswendig können, aber je mehr du weißt desto besser, denn bei vielen Fragen mußt du wissen welche Konstruktoren einer bestimmte Klasse es gibt respektive welchen Rückgabewert eine bestimmte Methode hat. Also lies dir genau durch welche Packages du kennen mußt, da sich das bei jeder Javaversion ändert.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (25. Jan 2005)

Zertifikate brauch man bei der Berufswahl nicht?
Keiner Fragt nach Zertifikaten?
Studium notewendig?


Haha, schlechter Scherz.
Kleines Beispiel:

Mit einer MCSE Zertifizierung kannst du dich ÜBERALL bewerben, selbst wenn du nur Realschule hast und ma n Praktikum gemacht hast. 
Gute Zertifizierungen reichen bei 80% aller Firmen aus bei einer Bewerbung.

Zum Thema: Studium notwendig

Das stimmt absolut nicht mehr, vor 5-8 Jahren war es so. Mittlerweile nehmen sämtliche Firmen die ich kenne gerner jemand der ne Ausbildung hat (Bsp: Fachinformatiker - Anwendugnsentwicklung) und sich noch Kenntnisse erworben hat als nen Studenten der von 5 Jahren Java Theorie nix mehr weis.


ich mach demnächst ne Java Lizenz von SUN/Cisco.
CCJA heißt es wenn ich noch recht weiß  ich bekomms bezahlt..deshalb isses ganz cool


----------



## foobar (25. Jan 2005)

> Mit einer MCSE Zertifizierung kannst du dich ÜBERALL bewerben, selbst wenn du nur Realschule hast und ma n Praktikum gemacht hast.


MCSE ist auch ein ganz anderes Märchen. Das was M$ in puncto Zertifizierungen abzieht setzt dem ganzen noch die Krone auf. Dadurch das es bis zu 12 Einzelprüfungen gibt und Microsoft selber Literatur und Kurse anbietet, ohne die man sowieso keine Chance hat zu bestehen, haben sie eine einzigartige Geldscheffelmaschinerie entwickelt. Aber etwas anderes ist man von den Redmondern auch nicht gewohnt. Nur weil sie nicht in der Lage sind vernünftige Software herzustellen, greifen sie zu allerlei dubiosen Mitteln um sich am Markt zu behaupten.



> Das stimmt absolut nicht mehr, vor 5-8 Jahren war es so. Mittlerweile nehmen sämtliche Firmen die ich kenne gerner jemand der ne Ausbildung hat (Bsp: Fachinformatiker - Anwendugnsentwicklung) und sich noch Kenntnisse erworben hat als nen Studenten der von 5 Jahren Java Theorie nix mehr weis.


Wo hast du dich denn beworben? Da möchte ich mich auch bewerben.
Ich hab in den letzten Monaten viele Bewerbungen geschrieben und bekomme trotz Zertifikat nicht einmal einen Praktikumsplatz. Um einen Praktikumsplatz zu bekommen wird mindestens ein Vordiplom voraus gesetzt. 




> ich mach demnächst ne Java Lizenz von SUN/Cisco.


Zeitverschwendung


----------



## Bleiglanz (26. Jan 2005)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > - Wieso muss man die API auswendig können??
> 
> 
> Du mußt nicht die komplette API auswendig können, aber je mehr du weißt desto besser, denn bei vielen Fragen mußt du wissen welche Konstruktoren einer bestimmte Klasse es gibt respektive welchen Rückgabewert eine bestimmte Methode hat. Also lies dir genau durch welche Packages du kennen mußt, da sich das bei jeder Javaversion ändert.



das war auch der Grund warum ich keinen Bock auf die Zertifizierung hatte: Auch als erfahrener Entwickler müsste man nochmal büffeln,  vor allem welche Methoden wo drin sind (man weiss zwar einiges auswendig, aber für die Prüfung reichts nicht)

und weil ich eh immer ein Browserfenster mit der APIdoc rumstehen offen habe (oder es direkt in der IDE sehe), ist sowas reine Zeitverschwendung


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (27. Jan 2005)

Die Sun-Zertifizierung bekomme ich vom Geschäft/Schule bezahlt, deshalb mach ich sie, und was MS abzieht ist natürlich n anderes Kapitel..ich sag nur 8000€ für so n dämliches Zertifikat


----------



## meez (10. Mrz 2005)

Ich will die Zertifizierung auch machen, da mein Arbeitgeber gefunden hat, dass er die kosten übernimmt...
Habe aber wirklich keine Lust sinnlos API zu büffeln, da die ja sowieso immer wieder ändern... :cry:


----------



## thE_29 (10. Mrz 2005)

Bleiglanz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> foobar hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





dito: Warum sollte ich 10000 Funktionen auswendig lernen?? In C/C++ hast du die MSDE oder auch sonstige Hilfen! In IDEs meist auch und es programmiert kaum wer ohne Hilfe (warum auch).

Wir durften in der Schule zu den Tests auch die Hilfe verwenden, weil man muß halt schon wissen wo man was nachschaut, ganz ohne Wissen gehts sowieso net, aber auswendig lernen, für was und für wenn?? Für so ein Zertifikat, toll 

Ich hab das CCNA und habe keine Ahnung mehr davon, weil ichs nima brauch und so ein SAP Zertifikat habe ich auch, aber trotzdem habe ich das nie bei einem Bewerbungsgespräch gezeigt, weil ich das 1. in der Schule zwanghaft habe machen müssen und 2. weils mich nie interessiert hat..


----------



## Lacos (1. Apr 2005)

Wo könnte man denn diese Zertifizierung im Raum Bochum/Dortmund denn machen?
Hat da jemand Ahnung von?


----------



## AlArenal (4. Apr 2005)

In Ratingen ist ein Schulungszentrum: https://www.suntrainingcatalogue.com/eduserv/client/welcome.do?l=de_DE


Die ganze Heulerei in dem Thread kann ich aber nicht wirklich verstehen. Die meisten Prüfungen im Leben sind Dummfick, alleine wenn ich an viele Fragen bei der Führerscheinprüfung denke... Und Sun wegen einer Zertifizierung für 150 Euro Geldmacherei vorzuwerfen, halte ich auch für recht lächerlich. Das kann man ja sogar noch locker aus der eigenen Tasche zahlen.


----------



## AlArenal (31. Mai 2005)

Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Wert von diesen Zertifizierungen aus:

http://www.cert-it.org/


----------



## Reinhard (9. Mai 2006)

@AlArenal:

Ich habe bei der IHK den "Cert. IT-Systems-Manager" gemacht (bin voraussichtlich im Juli fertig). Damit bin ich demnächst ein "operativer Professional" laut Cert-IT.

In der Wirtschaft ist dieser Abschluss bestimmt noch nicht anerkannt, da es ihn noch nicht lange gibt.

Schöne Grüße,
Reinhard


----------



## Thogo (9. Mai 2006)

Snape hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - welche Zertifizierung er gemacht / erreicht hat



SCJP 5



			
				Snape hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - welche empfehlenswert ist



SCJP oder SCJP5
Dabei ist zu sagen, dass SCJP5 (Java 5-Tiger) die neuere und schwieriger ist.
Man versucht dabei auch mehr auf Verständnisfragen überzugehen.
Trotzdem kann man sagen, dass es oft Fragen sind, wie man eher nicht programmieren soll, weil es irgendwelche Randbedingungen gibt. Viele Fragen sind auch darauf ausgerichtet C-Programmierer reinzulegen!

Bzgl. API: Es werden nur die grundlegenden APIs abgefragt, die sich auch kaum ändern werden!
Die sollte man aber dann auch gründlich beherrschen.

1.Tipp: Ein gründliches Durcharbeiten eines Buches zum Thema und Testfragen ist unbedingt empfehlenswert!

2.Tipp: Man erarbeite sich aus den Voraussetzungen eine Checkliste und achte bei der Prüfungsvorbereitung, dass man zu jedem Thema was zu sagen hat und Beispiele dazu kennt.
http://www.sun.com/training/catalog/courses/CX-310-055.xml

Sinnvolle Links:
http://www.javabeat.net/
http://java.boot.by/
http://saloon.javaranch.com/cgi-bin/ubb/ultimatebb.cgi?category=7

Nebenbei: Wer meint Geld zu sparen und auf der amerikanischen Website die Zertifizierung kauft, bekommt zwar die gleiche Leistung, muß dann aber die Prüfung in Amerika ablegen.
Generell kann man in jeder größeren Stadt in D sich prüfen lassen.



			
				Snape hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - wie lange / umfangreich die Vorbereitung ist



Bei mir ca 4-5 Wochen, mehrere Stunden täglich.
Als ich zu jedem Punkt meiner Checkliste ausreichend viel Material und geübt hatte, meldete ich mich an.



			
				Snape hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - wie teuer die Vorbereitungskurse sind



Kann man belegen, ist nicht ganz billig. Aber keine Voraussetzung dazu.



			
				Snape hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - wie teuer die Abschlußprüfung ist



Sind gerade teuerer geworden. Liegen jetzt bei ca. 250 EUR (nur via Kreditkarte zahlbar!)
https://www.suntrainingcatalogue.co...atId=1041&l=de_DE&isCert=true&vat=show_brutto



			
				Snape hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - welchen Nutzen das Zertifikat gebracht hat



Ich habe einen Job bekommen. Hatte aber auch schon anderweitig Berufserfahrung und vor allem ein Info-Diplom. Java-Kenntnisse habe ich damit belegen können, das war Voraussetzung. Hätte ich aber auch mit Berufserfahrung oder einer Diplomarbeit in Java mache können.



			
				Snape hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Worauf legen Firmen am meisten Wert?



mehr auf Berufserfahrung!
Ob ein Zertifikat anerkannt wird, liegt an der Kenntnis des Chefs.

Die folgenden Prüfungen kann man erst machen, wenn man SCJP oder SCJP5 gemacht hat!



			
				Snape hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - Sun Certified Business Component Developer
> - Sun Certified Web Component Developer


- Sun Certified Developer for Java Web Services

Die drei kann man für Webanwendungen machen. Sie decken die drei Bereiche für J2EE ab: EJB, Servlets und Web Services.
siehe auch http://www.sun.com/training/certification/java/index.html




			
				Snape hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - Sun Certified Java Developer



Geht eher weiter auf die Entwicklung von Desktop-Anwendungen ein. Dann sind auch Kenntnisse der GUI-Api (Swing etc.) nötig.



			
				Snape hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - Sun Certified Enterprise Architect



Wäre das High-Level Zertifikat. Beinhaltet mehrere Prüfungen und vor allem auch eine Ausarbeitung (Essay).
Manche Personal-Agenturen sind wild darauf. Aber ob's die wirklich bringt?


Mein Fazit:
Ich werde auch die drei J2EE-Prüfungen machen. Weil ich dadurch die Themen sehr genau durcharbeiten muss und sie erlerne.
Beruflich gesehen, bedeuten die Zertifikate nicht viel. Diplom und vor allem Berufserfahrung sind deutlich hilfreicher! Aber ich habe auch den Eindruck, dass Zertifikate in Zukunft hilfreicher werden. Ich denke die Wertschätzung wird in Zukunft steigen.

Gruß
_____
/hogo


----------



## Guest (8. Feb 2009)

Ich weiß der Thread ist schon etwas älter, aber nichts desto trotz ist das Thema noch aktuell.

Bei mir siehts so aus der der Chef die SCJP Prüfung bezahlen würde und mich zum lernen freistellt.
Hab mich da mal etwas informiert und festgestellt das es wohl doch einiges an Lernaufwand erfordert, denke mal mehr als 2 Wochen Freistellung ist nicht drin.

Mache mein Info Diplom in Kürze und entwickle seit 4 Jahren parallel zum Studium Software in Java (auch größere Projekte mit Spring, Hibernate usw.)

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
Wieviel Vorbereitungszeit denkt ihr bräuchte ich für das Zerti? (mit einem SCJP Buch, gibt da wohl einen empfehlenswerten 850 Seiten Brocken) Habe dazu leider ganz ganz wenige Infos bekommen bisher...
Reichen 2 Wochen bei 6-8 Stunden täglich?
maximal würde ich noch 4 Wochen investieren, geht dann halt massiv auf Kosten der Freizeit...


Warum ich das Zerti machen will:
-wird bezahlt
-irgendeine Fortbildung muss man machen (Vorgabe von der Firma)
-ist Vorraussetzung für die höheren Zertis (die wohl interessanter sind?)
-bin sowieso noch im lerntrott und denke das fällt mir jetzt leichter als später irgendwann
-man weiß ja nie ob nicht doch mal jemand danach fragt
Den praktischen Nutzen sehe ich auch eher als gering an, was ich bisher gehört habe und was ich an Beispielfragen gesehen habe war größtenteils abstrus.


----------



## foobar (8. Feb 2009)

2-4 Wochen als Vorbereitung für den SCJP ist realistisch.



> -ist Vorraussetzung für die höheren Zertis (die wohl interessanter sind?)


Zertifikate interessieren nicht. Alles was zählt ist Projekterfahrung und Referenzen.

50 % des Wissens für den SCJP ist ganz praktisch. Also, wenn man die Zertifizierung bezahlt bekommt ist das auf jeden Fall eine ganz gute Übung.


----------



## Guest (8. Feb 2009)

Danke für die Info!

Kann auch jemand was zum SCJD sagen? Könnte mir vorstellen den dann nächstes Jahr zu amchen


----------



## hdi (8. Feb 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren wie ihr immer dazu kommt, das bezahlt zu kriegen.
Ich meine kommen die Chefs von sich aus zu euch und sagen "mach das bitte, ich zahle", 
oder sprecht ihr sie darauf an?

Vonwegen "du müsstest zwar zahlen aber dafür bin ich dann ein besserer Mitarbeiter" ?


----------



## Guest (8. Feb 2009)

Chef von Chef sagt: Mit allen Mitarbeitern muss eine zielvereinbarung getroffen werden
Chef muss sich für xxx Mitarbeiter was ausdenken
Chef denkt: Weiterbildung hört sich doch immer gut an

Ist bei uns in der Firma aber wohl auch neu


----------



## Guest (8. Feb 2009)

obei ja nur die prüfung nicht so teuer ist (ohne Schulung)


----------

